# How to kill PRG and let bermuda come in??



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

I over seeded with PRG last year for the 1st time. I live in TX, so bermuda is starting to green up a little bit. 
Whats is the best way and product to kill off the PRG and let the bermuda start? 
Also , when should I start to scalp down the grass. I usually run about 1/2-3/4 HOC.

Thanks


----------



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

I got a bunch also. About 10k sq ft


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Katana


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I used MSM Turf. There are a lot of choices.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

conroyz28 said:


> I over seeded with PRG last year for the 1st time. I live in TX, so bermuda is starting to green up a little bit.
> Whats is the best way and product to kill off the PRG and let the bermuda start?
> Also , when should I start to scalp down the grass. I usually run about 1/2-3/4 HOC.
> 
> Thanks


I just recently started to burn off my back yard with MSM. The first pic was from last Sunday post cut to .5 The second pic was todays pic 2 days after I cut on Friday. The Rye is def dying off with little to no growth, I'm thinking about cutting it one more time, possibly today to .25 (scalp) and see if I need to spray MSM again....or I may use Certainty? I know MSM works, but I feel more comfortable using the Certainty myself. I have not sprayed my front yard yet. I may do an experiment and see what happens when I use Certainty on the front vs MSM on the back.

When I started to prepare to kill off my Rye, I slowly lowered my cut from 1.25 to eventually .50. I'm still on the fence about spraying out the front today....LOL.. It still looks great, and temps are still cool at least for the next week or so? Last pic is what my front pretty much looks like now.

03/14/21


03/21/21


03/06/21


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> I used MSM Turf. There are a lot of choices.


If MSM works, Katana would be an expensive and poor choice! My mistake...save it for something else.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I used MSM Turf. There are a lot of choices.
> ...


I just checked the price....I think I could buy a real Katana Sword for that price on Amazon !! :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hapa512 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Lawn & Pest Control Supply usually has the cheapest price on Katana. At $210, it is expensive, but note the high rate for PRG is only 0.034 oz/M. That works out to about $1.43 per thousand.

It's a good product to have on hand for a lot of other nasty weeds like poa annua and sedges. It will also control a bunch of broadleafs.

Here is a link to the label for reference.


----------



## bwhitaker (Apr 11, 2019)

Revolver is another popular transition herbicide. Much more expensive than msm.

I believe revolver and katana have better efficacy on poa as well if your dealing with that.


----------



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

Appreciate the guidance. I will order some MSM and give it a whirl.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I sprayed Certainty on the backyard 2 weeks ago. It stopped growing, however it's still green. I'm guessing another week or so it should start browning up.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I know there are better choices here, but does Celcius kill it or put a hurt on it as well? I've seen a few references to it in passing. I've got Celcius, but don't have MSM or the others.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Hapa512 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


I actually sold a few extra bottles of Katana in the marketplace last year for $125.


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

I used msm, took a couple weeks before I seen any results but it worked good.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

When I lived in phoenix, my nest door neighbor used swimming pool salt to kill off the winter PRG and it worked every time. no idea the application rate he used though


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

rjw0283 said:


> I sprayed Certainty on the backyard 2 weeks ago. It stopped growing, however it's still green. I'm guessing another week or so it should start browning up.


FYI Certainty recommends two apps 3-4 weeks apart.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@bhutchinson87 Good call. I didn't see that on the label. I'll hit it again, or use MSM. Thanks!

edit- Not sure what I was reading it's clear as day 21-28 days. I'll use certainty again, using MSM when my Bermuda is waking up scares me.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Ware said:


> I used MSM Turf. There are a lot of choices.


What rate did you go with... and did it require multiple apps? Lastly, which nozzle did you go with.. if I understand correctly this stuff can be lethal.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

corneliani said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I used MSM Turf. There are a lot of choices.
> ...


0.5 oz/acre - the label rate for "Ryegrass (fairways)". I don't remember if I made a follow-up app. I probably used a Turbo TeeJet nozzle.


----------



## crstude (Jun 21, 2019)

It's hard to want to kill it off when it's still looking so good. I'm in the same boat where I've got green up in the front yard where I didn't over seed.

Is there a temperature benchmark or is it just go with it as the other greens up and fills in? We won't even be up into the high 70's until end of April where I'm at. One is the rye in the back and the other is the front Bermuda.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

I'll helping my mom with her lawn this year. She overseeded her Bermuda lawn with PRG last fall. Some hard to control weeds I identified include Virginia buttonweed, lespedeza, nutsedge, dallisgrass, clover and several easier winter broad leaf weeds. The weeds are sporadic throughout her yard.

My plan was to kill the PRG and cleanup the other weeds using 2.4 g / 1000 of Celsius, 0.8 g / 1000 of certainty and 0.3 oz / 1000 prodiamine for pre m. Would it make sense to add msm is this example? Or increase the rates of certainty and Celsius?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

IMO, use MSM and save celsius for when the weather warms up. celsius works better in the heat. MSM i find is great in the cooler months, but is too potent in the heat.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

@Darth_V8r sounds good. That is what I'll do. Thank you!


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

First time killing off PRG in my bermuda so I'm not saying I did it the right way but I went out with MSM at 0.5oz/acre fairly early on but that stuff works slow, especially when the temps are still cool. Few weeks later I came back with an application of Revolver to finish it off. It's been about a month now since my MSM app and it's really just starting to noticeably brown up and check out. I still have some green spots even. We'll see!


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Why not just wait and let the heat kill off the PRG naturally? In Phoenix, it's just a matter of time and I'd assume Dallas gets pretty hot as well.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

For 5k sqft that MSM comes out to a whopping 1.67 grams !! (A dime weighs 2.5 grams, for comparison). Had to do that math a few times to make sure it added up. Now I wait for it to die, unfortunately.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Good job using a diet scale. That's really the right way to handle it.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Hmmm sprayed Prodiamine, certainty and MSM on it about 3 weeks ago and if anything it looks better. Made a second app a few days ago of celsius and certainty hoping to kill it off fast. Also scalped to 5/16" from probably 1", dethatched and aerated. Still seems to be doing well.


----------



## jim7white (Jul 6, 2020)

Jimefam said:


> Hmmm sprayed Prodiamine, certainty and MSM on it about 3 weeks ago and if anything it looks better. Made a second app a few days ago of celsius and certainty hoping to kill it off fast. Also scalped to 5/16" from probably 1", dethatched and aerated. Still seems to be doing well.


I'm in the same boat. Applied MSM two weeks ago, scalped to 3/8, and the rye is as healthy as ever and starting to vertically outgrow the bermuda. I'm going to hit it a second time and see if that works.


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

I sprayed celcius/certainty about 2 weeks ago:


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

jim7white said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm sprayed Prodiamine, certainty and MSM on it about 3 weeks ago and if anything it looks better. Made a second app a few days ago of celsius and certainty hoping to kill it off fast. Also scalped to 5/16" from probably 1", dethatched and aerated. Still seems to be doing well.
> ...


Second dose did it for me. Honestly not even sure at what moment the rye died off and the bermuda took over it just gradually did over the last 10 days or so. This was after sundays cut.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

@Jimefam did you add in MSO? I used certainty with my kill off and I know the label calls for it. I also added a little bit of AMS from this article

After my first app of certainty the rye stopped growing and the bermuda is poking through. Just made my second app a few days ago.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

For everyone that uses MSM. Have you had issues with it messing with the bermuda during the transition/green up? I've read that it's best used while Bermuda is completely dormant or it's completed green-up.

Just wondering if there is any truth to it.


----------



## bwhitaker (Apr 11, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> For everyone that uses MSM. Have you had issues with it messing with the bermuda during the transition/green up? I've read that it's best used while Bermuda is completely dormant or it's completed green-up.
> 
> Just wondering if there is any truth to it.


I believe that most SU herbicides will set back bermuda. So yes it will likely delay green up, but probably not a measurable amount. This is one reason to blanket spray instead of spot spraying.


----------

